# I make care packages for homeless people



## agent A (Jun 16, 2021)

hey all,

i want to share an idea with everyone, maybe to inspire someone to do something similar

one of the issues with homelessness is homeless people don't get enough help to get them out of their situations. pocket change from occassional passers-by doesnt help much

I figured I should give homeless people I encounter by giving them food, water, a few hygiene essentials, and then some money. think about it, I can safely get into a store and buy some stuff without raising alarm bells, and one can make better decisions about what they buy once they have had a little food and water in them

so I made 10 boxes and I keep them in my car. here's the run-down

step 1: get your boxes







i put a note (that i am working on making a bit longer and more coherent) in each box






then, gather your stuff

here we have the note, $40, a can of chicken, a jar of pickles, canned carrots, potatoes, and tomatoes, a gallon of water, a spork, a shaving razor, toothpaste, mouthwash, a toothbrush, baby wipes, and a pair of socks






then you build your box, and when you see a homeless person on a corner or in a plaza, you hand them the box!






each box costs about $60 to make, including the $40 donation

i buy in bulk at walmart, but the boxes come from campus recycling dumpsters

here are some foods that lack allergens:

most jerkeys and canned meats

many canned produce including potatoes, tomatoes, carrots

popcorn (regular flavor)

pickles

I make sure the cans have pull tabs. giving non perishable food is a good idea, even if you think it will be eaten immediately. i don't want to prey on someone's desparation, so giving them a sealed, tamper-evident food item is probably the most humane option here.

also, think bland. extra flavorings may have allergens or not be liked, and i don't use scented wipes or anything because sensitivities (I for one get skin reactions with scented detergents)

if anyone has any suggestions to improve this, feel free to comment below

also, if you want to try this but are low on funds, pm me...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 21, 2021)

I think this is so kind of you. I would leave out the pickles and put in a can of pork and beans or chili. The dollar stores have a lot of good food items now. Caned chicken and turkey, which I use myself, potted meat and tuna and soups. Maybe some female pads for the ladies you come across.  You doing great, keep up the good work. 

Jesus said in: Matthew 25:34-40 “Then the king will say to those on his right, ‘Come, my Father has blessed you! Inherit the kingdom prepared for you from the creation of the world. [COLOR= #ff0000]I was hungry, and you gave me something to eat.[/COLOR] I was thirsty, and you gave me something to drink. I was a stranger, and you took me into your home. I needed clothes, and you gave me something to wear. I was sick, and you took care of me. I was in prison, and you visited me.’ “Then the people who have God’s approval will reply to him, ‘Lord, when did we see you hungry and feed you or see you thirsty and give you something to drink? When did we see you as a stranger and take you into our homes or see you in need of clothes and give you something to wear? When did we see you sick or in prison and visit you?’ “The king will answer them, ‘I can guarantee this truth: Whatever you did for one of my brothers or sisters, no matter how unimportant they seemed, you did for me.’


----------



## agent A (Jun 21, 2021)

hibiscusmile said:


> I think this is so kind of you. I would leave out the pickles and put in a can of pork and beans or chili. The dollar stores have a lot of good food items now. Caned chicken and turkey, which I use myself, potted meat and tuna and soups. Maybe some female pads for the ladies you come across.  You doing great, keep up the good work.


I want to be careful about food allergies

I am not sure if red meat allergy from ticks is around here or if regular beans are allergenic

tuna is an allergen

i may do pads, but it's hard to know sometimes who needs them. a really well-passing trans woman won't need them, but a really well-passing trans man might

maybe i will include them in all boxes. I'm sure they will find a use for them

one homeless lady who i have given 3 boxes to gave me a hug today. it is awkward to explain why i am inclined to do what i do, but next time i will say she needs the stuff more than i do


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 22, 2021)

I didnt think about that.


----------

